# Pregnant Guppies/mollies/platies



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey

I am currently undergoing an experiment with my fish. Yesturday i randomly put a female guppy into a breeding box as i thought she would produces fry because she was in a secure area. She gave birth to about 5fry, which i believe is a very low count. 

I put a mollie into another breeding box over night and she also gave birth to around 20fry.

I put a different mollie in over night in another box but she did not give birth.
So obviously them giving birth just because they are in a secure area is false  

I had no idea what so ever which of my fish where ready to give birth. I have tried other guppies in the box today and no joy. I looked on the internet and learnt about the gravid spot on guppies. All , including the female who gave birth, have this spot on them... is this a good enough indication that they are pregnant? 
How do i know if the guppy/mollie/platies are just about going to give birth? I really do not want to stress them out in a breeding box if they arent ready!!
Can anybody provide pictures that clearly shows the signs of a fish and a almost ready to burst fish so i can compare them?

Any help would be excellent as i am trying my best to breed them  

Thanx


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would like to know too! Got a couple of really fat Mollies


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Right befor they give birth they become squarish in the belly. I do not put my fish in a breeder net i let them give birth in the tank. then when i see fry i scoop them out and into the net they go. If i did not do this i would have an even worce over population problem than i do now....


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Since putting my males in with the females I very rarely see any fry, I know they get eaten within a few hours of being born or die in the gravel. I would like to separate the males and females to avoid this unpleasant little cycle, but the males just don't get along together and bash the little ones. I figure it's natural anyway, and the females don't seem to be botehred by being pregnant.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes as long as you have 1 male to 3 females verything will be fine.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

i had the same problem i didnt know my mollie gave birth until i saw them swim around i tryed to save sum  but i saved 3 until they died in the fish net this morning.


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

aww im really sorry to here that! i still have 5guppy fry and 22 mollie fry all happy at the moment. Fingers crossed they will be fine. I still have had no joy with the other fish i suspect were pregnant but i dont have a clue if they are ready or not


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah i know same ere  wish i cud keept them alive.. have you put them in a fish net? and what did you feed them?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Dangerk feed your fish crished up flake food. make shur its like a powder so its small enough for them. Then use a tooth pick to pit soem up. 

I use a breeder net 2 and it wooks fine for me. 

Make shur your tank has a lot of hiding places for fry when they are born so you have a greater chance of saving more.


----------



## dangerk (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks. some was in the corner and some was swiming around, but the otha fishes got to them , i will wait for the fishes to fry again then i will know what to do


----------

